# Upside down room



## katrick1128 (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone ever tried an upside down room in their haunted house. This is a last minute change in my plan
but thought it would work well in the space I have (12'x8'). Was thinking about a Victorian chair with a skeleton,
end table with lamp, table with 4 chairs set for dinner and an old radio, another small table with a telephone that will ring
when triggered. Patron would have to answer telephone to exit haunt (this is the last room).

Curious about ways to attached to overhead structure (safety is paramount) and if there is a light weight option to the 
furniture I mentioned above...thoughts ??


----------

